# Electric Flame Scallops



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, had a friend come across some of these, I am hoping to get some as well, anyone know anything about them? i am coming up short on information on them, here's what i gathered from liveaquaria
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1525


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Electric Flame Scallops are pretty touchy. I actually have one on a peice of liverock I aquired from a reefer, its only about a 1/4 inch in size so I'm not exactly expecting it to live but if you plan on really keeping it they need an established reef. They feed on plankton and zooplankton I believe, Ive been spot feeding mine every day for the past two weeks with kent plankton. Keep nitrates very low in your tank and add calcium and they should do alright though. I wouldn't suggest them for a newbie, but since you definately aren't, I'd try one or two.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't know where you could find any info, but i must say that is sure nice looking!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Scallops don't live in clean tanks. They live in dirty tanks. Spot feeding a few times a day can overcome this for awhile, but usually not indefinately.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Rob Toonen wrote a really good article about the file clams sold as "scallops":
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/july2002/toonen.htm

(granted, it is a few years old, and some relatively recent products, most notably DT's Phytoplankton and/or DT's Oyster Eggs, might be worth a shot as "scallop chow" )

I generally don't recommend scallops unless you're already dosing live phyto (or possibly following Steve Tyree's zonal filtration methodology) -- plus the fact that they only live about 3 years in the wild and are estimated at 2+ years old when at the size they are usually collect - even in a well fed tank they may not live too long...


----------

